# Need help installing CM9.



## webforumsl (Mar 24, 2013)

I have spent hours trying to install the CM9 but without success. I followed the "How to install CM the Easy Way" instructions in the forum, and each time I came to the part of running the dos command *novacom.exe boot mem:// < ACMEInstaller3* I got stucked here. In the DOS command screen I only see blinking cursor. While on my Touchpad, the USB symbol stays on the screen. No rolling text occured. I waited even till 20 minutes thinking it is doing something in the background. The Task Manager shows 90+% cpu usage for novacom.

I have tried rebooting both Touchpad and PC. The USB cable has no problem since I was able to transfer files to the Touchpad. I have cminstall folder in the Internal folder on my Touchpad with the 4 files. I double check, triple checked the instructions in case I missed something but I followed exactly as instructed. I ran out of ideas as to why I am stucked.

Any suggestions and help is greatly appreciated. Thanks

P/S I chose CM9 over CM10 because it was recommeded somewhere in the forum. Should I try CM10 instead? This is the first time installing the CM for me.


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

webforumsl said:


> I have spent hours trying to install the CM9 but without success. I followed the "How to install CM the Easy Way" instructions in the forum, and each time I came to the part of running the dos command *novacom.exe boot mem:// < ACMEInstaller3* I got stucked here. In the DOS command screen I only see blinking cursor. While on my Touchpad, the USB symbol stays on the screen. No rolling text occured. I waited even till 20 minutes thinking it is doing something in the background. The Task Manager shows 90+% cpu usage for novacom.
> 
> I have tried rebooting both Touchpad and PC. The USB cable has no problem since I was able to transfer files to the Touchpad. I have cminstall folder in the Internal folder on my Touchpad with the 4 files. I double check, triple checked the instructions in case I missed something but I followed exactly as instructed. I ran out of ideas as to why I am stucked.
> 
> ...


Hello

Have you double checked the location of the ACMEInstaller3? Perhaps try one the automated installers in case you missed something

*(Optional) Automated Installers/Uninstallers/Toolkits [Threads]:*
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]-There are now three great threads that can make your Android experience effortless.[/background]
Touchpad Toolkit - Android automated installer
[Easy Installer] [v 1.0.3] [Lazy/Noob Android Installer]
All the TouchPad PC files in a few simple clicks!


----------



## webforumsl (Mar 24, 2013)

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Hello
> 
> Have you double checked the location of the ACMEInstaller3? Perhaps try one the automated installers in case you missed something


The ACMEInstaller3 is in the "Palm, inc" folder as instructed to copy to.


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

webforumsl said:


> The ACMEInstaller3 is in the "Palm, inc" folder as instructed to copy to.


Hard to say what your issue is, no information is displayed on the Touchpad once you run the commands? Could be a problem with java, try this automated installer it doesn't use java.

Touchpad Toolkit - Android automated installer


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

webforumsl said:


> I have spent hours trying to install the CM9 but without success. I followed the "How to install CM the Easy Way" instructions in the forum, and each time I came to the part of running the dos command *novacom.exe boot mem:// < ACMEInstaller3* I got stucked here. In the DOS command screen I only see blinking cursor. While on my Touchpad, the USB symbol stays on the screen. No rolling text occured. I waited even till 20 minutes thinking it is doing something in the background. The Task Manager shows 90+% cpu usage for novacom.
> 
> I have tried rebooting both Touchpad and PC. The USB cable has no problem since I was able to transfer files to the Touchpad. I have cminstall folder in the Internal folder on my Touchpad with the 4 files. I double check, triple checked the instructions in case I missed something but I followed exactly as instructed. I ran out of ideas as to why I am stucked.
> 
> ...


When you plug in the TouchPad to the computer, do you hear a sound indicating the PC recognized the TP? While connected, if you go to device manager, to you see an entry for Palm Device, or something like that? Your cable may be good, but your devices are not communicating with each other. Obvious question, is the latest Java installed and active? There has been a lot of Java scares with people telling you to disable Java. Are you connecting your TouchPad to the PC in WebOS recovery mode by holding the volume up while you reboot the TouchPad? We need to know every step you took to identify the mistake you made.

Until you get this resolved, you will not be able to install CM10 either. Since you are using ACME3, even if you install CM9 first, it will be an easy upgrade to CM10.

I'll paste a guide I created, see if that helps:

Updated 3/25/13

The first part of this guide is for experienced users. The second part will
be for new users and experienced users doing a first time install.

WARNING: Do not attempt anything in this guide until your TouchPad is 
fully charged to 100%.

Since the release of CM9, it has become abundantly clear to me that one
needs to do a clean install of the rom to avoid all the little
nagging issues that so many folks are reporting. Whether you are
installing for the first time, or installing an update of CM9, one really 
needs to do a clean install, at least once in a while. This guide will 
also cover how to retain all of your apps, settings and data a couple of 
different ways.

NOTE: Development of CM10 and CM10.1, Jelly Bean is also now underway. As of 
right now, J.C Sullins has released several experimental releases of 
CM10. This document for now is strictly for installing CM9. When CM10
moves to nightly status, I'll either rewrite it or create a new set of 
instructions for installing CM10.

WARNING: Recently, it was discovered that old versions of CWM and TWRP cause 
file system corruption in the /system partition. If you try to install CM9 over the top
of CM7 or CM10 over the top of CM9, you will see ACMEInstaller3 trying to repair
thousands of inode errors and the install will probably fail. After a failed attempt, then 
you will have to uninstall Android and either do a clean install or restore your 
backup after using ACME3 to reinstall CM9. Follow the instructions below to 
make and restore your nandroid backup.

I strongly suggest that the first thing you do is update CWM to version 6.0.1.9 
dated 2012-12-15 or TWRP to at least version 2.3.3.0 and not later than 2.4.1.0. 
Do not use TWRP version 2.4.3.0 or newer as it is causing serious problems. 
Once you have updated, then make a Nandroid backup and save a copy off to 
your PC for safety. You will find the link to latest verion of CWM below in the 
section with all the othe links.

Note: If you absolutely have to use TWRP, do not use GooManager to install it.
You will end up with the newest version which as of the date of this 
writing is causing serious problems. You can find all the old versions of TWRP below
in the section with all the other links.

Download the version you plan to use and rename the .img file to:

uImage.TWRP. Thats u(uppercase i)mage.TWRP

You need to use a file browser with root permissions like Rom Toolbox Lite 
or ES File Explorer to copy the renamed file to the /boot folder.

Note: After following these instructions and you used TWRP to make your backup,
you will need it to restore your backup. Here is an alternative to downloading from 
TWRP the above link. You should do the following:

Use Rom Toolbox Lite or ES File Explorer to copy the "uImage.TWRP" from 
the /boot folder and save it somewhere on your SD card. After you have competed
installing CM9 on your TouchPad and have downloaded the same file browser you 
used to move uImage.TWRP to your SD card, you can now move it back to the 
/boot folder.

For those of you doing an update to a newer rom first thing you need to do is 
a nandroid backup of your current install and copy it over to your PC for safe 
keeping. There are other apps to backup your user apps and data called
Titanium Backup or My Backup Root. You can use one of these two apps to 
restore your apps and data if you are comfortable using them instead of using 
your nandroid backup to return to where you were.

Warning: when using Titanium Backup do not restore system apps or data to a newer 
rom, this will cause problems. Only restore user apps and data.

Whether you are doing a clean install, upgrading to a newer nightly or preparing your 
TouchPad for the eventual installation of CM10, you will now be using ACMEInstaller3.

Below is a list of links for all the files you might need for any of the above:

Moboot:

http://goo.im/devs/jcsullins/cmtouchpad/testing/moboot_038-tenderloin.zip

ACMEInstaller3 and ACMEUninstaller:

http://goo.im/devs/jcsullins/cmtouchpad/tools

ClockworkMod6:

http://goo.im/devs/jcsullins/cmtouchpad/recovery/update-CWM6_tenderloin-20121215.zip

Old versions of TWRP

http://techerrata.com/browse/twrp2/tenderloin

The official nightlies can be found at:

http://get.cm/?device=tenderloin

Gapps files can be found here:

You should download the latest Gapps.zip which the last time I checked at the link
below was 20120429:

http://wiki.rootzwiki.com/Google_Apps

or here:

http://goo.im/gapps

Note: With the release of ACMEInstaller3, the requirement to add the word "update" to the beginning of 
file names changed. Now, one only needs to add "update" without the quotes to the gapps file.

A properly named file will look like the example below:

update-gapps-ics-20120429-signed.zip

As explained above, older verisons of CWM and TWRP caused corruption in the /system partition.
By doing the following, you will remove that corruption, increase the /system partition size, retain all
of your apps, data and settings and have a tablet that is prepared for the eventual installation of CM10.
As described above, make a nandroid backup and save a copy to your PC for safety.

Next you are going to run ACMEUninstaller.

If you have never used ACMEUninstaller, do the following:

You will have needed to download and copy the ACMEUninstaller file from the link above into the same
folder you have used previously for the ACMEInstaller files.

For most that is the following path: C:\program files/Palm,Inc

If you have installed the Palm SDK, then your installer files may be in a different folder, so copy 
ACMEUninstaller there.

While you are at it, download and copy the ACMEInstaller3 file there too.

Now run ACMEUninstaller and when it is done, your TouchPad will reboot back into WebOS. Unplug the 
usb cable. If this is your first time running the uninstaller, you run it the same way you ran
ACMEInstaller2 or 3 previously, only use the following command in the command window:

novacom boot mem:// < ACMEUninstaller

You will need to copy the nightly.zip, Moboot 0.3.8 and CWM6.zip to the cminstall folder on your TouchPad
just like you have in the past. You won't need the Gapps.zip as that will get restored with the backup you made.

Note: If you used TWRP to make your nandroid backup, right after running ACMEInstaller3, you will need to
follow the instructions above to get the uImage.TWRP copied back into your /boot folder.

Now run ACMEInstaller3. When it is done, boot to Android to verify a good install. Now reboot back to your 
recovery program and restore that backup you made. You are done.

NOTE: If you don't care about retaining your apps, settings and data, also copy the Gapps.zip into the cminstall
folder at the same time as you copy the other three files. Don't forget to add "update" to the file name
as explained above. This is a clean install.

**************************************************************************************************************************

Reminder: Do not attempt anything in this guide until your TouchPad is fully charged to 100%.

For the first time installers new or experienced, if you have not already prepared
your PC for this project, you need to download the following:

1. ACMEInstaller3
2. ACMEUninstaller
3. Moboot 0.3.8.zip
4. ClockworkMod.zip(CWM).
5. The CyanogenMod nightly of your choice. I will be referring to this below
as the nightly.zip. (I recommend using the latest official nightly.)
6. UniversalNovacomInstaller.jar
7. The latest Gapps.zip, currently for CM9 it is: gapps-ics-20120429-signed.zip

NOTE: Make sure you download the ICS version of Gapps, not the Jelly Bean version.

The links for the files you will need are all listed with the exception of the Novacom installer files.

You will find the Universal Novacom stand alone installers for 32 and 64 bit versions of 
Windows here:

http://www.reverendkyle.com/index.php/articles/161-universal-novacom-driver-installer-fixed

NOTE: You must have Java installed and enabled for novacom to work.

Download the correct file for your version of Windows and install it just like you would an .exe by opening the run box on 
your PC and browse to the folder where you put the novacomInstaller file. This is a Java executable, so treat it just like 
any .exe file. However, since it does not end in .exe, when you browse to find it, you will have to tell the browser to show 
"All Files." Once it is in the run box, click on OK and the Novacomd drivers will be installed, the Palm,Inc folder will be 
created and the novacom.exe will be placed in that folder. Next copy the ACMEInstaller3 and ACMEUninstaller files into 
the Palm, Inc folder. Now your PC is prepared for installing CM9

Now you are going to create a folder called cminstall. Boot into WebOS and connect your TouchPad to your PC
with the usb cable and open Windows Explorer on your PC.

NOTE: Connecting a TouchPad to one's PC in WebOS will pop open a window on the TouchPad. Select "Connect via USB".

You will see the TouchPad as a drive with a drive letter. Create a folder named cminstall and copy the nightly.zip, Moboot 0.3.8.zip,
ClockworkMod.zip and Gapps.zip into it.

Note: With the release of ACMEInstaller3, the requirement to add the word "update" to the beginning of the
file name changed. Now, one only needs to add "update" without the quotes to the gapps file.

A properly named gapps file will look like the example below:

update-gapps-ics-20120429-signed.zip

When you are done copying files to the Touchpad as a drive, you now need to right click the drive letter and eject the drive 
and then disconnect the usb cable.

WARNING: If you do not eject the drive before unplugging the usb cable, you can cause damage to the TouchPad drive structure.

Now you need to reboot and hold down up volume to put the TouchPad into WebOS recovery or bootie mode. You will know you 
succeeded if you see a large white usb symbol.

Now plug the usb cable back in and you should hear the PC beep indicating the TouchPad is connected. You will not be able to 
see the TouchPad in Windows Explorer like you did when you copied the files to the TouchPad, so don't try.

On your PC from Windows START click "RUN" and type in CMD. This opens the command window.

Type in the following in the command window:

cd/ and press enter. You will see C:\
Now type cd program files and press enter. You will see C:\program files
Now type cd Palm, Inc and press enter. You will see C:\ program files\Palm, Inc

Experienced users, your novacom.exe and ACME files may be in a different folder, so go browse to that folder, if not browse to 
the Palm, Inc folder.

Now enter the following:

novacom boot mem:// < ACMEInstaller3

in the command window and hit enter. After a few seconds, you should see what is fondly called the "Double Penguin 
mode" on the Touchpad. You will also see tons of code streaming up the screen. The install takes around five minutes.

Be patient, it can take longer than you think for "Double Penguin mode" to start. If after two to three minutes you do not see 
the two penguins, there may be a problem or your did something wrong. Hold the power button and the home button together for
up to 30 seconds to force a reboot of your TouchPad. If nothing got installed, start over and be sure to follow the instructions exactly. 
There is also the possibility that one or more of your files is corrupted. Download them again and learn how to run MD5 hash checks 
to verify the integrity of your files. If the Gapps.zip did not get installed, you forgot to add "update" to the beginning of the file name.

NOTE: You may see the lines of text pause from time to time. BE PATIENT! Don't start panicking and pushing buttons or unplugging
the usb cable.

When the install is done,the TouchPad will boot to Moboot. Either press the home button to continue or when the 5 second countdown 
is finished, your tablet will boot to CyanogenMod.

Once Android is booted up(be patient, it takes a couple of minutes the first time), play around with the browser, set up wifi, just to make 
sure your install was successful. You're done with a clean install.

Experienced users, you know what to do, first timers, I hope you have friends around to show you the ropes or you already own an 
Android phone and know the ropes. If you are unlucky enough to not have friends to help, you can always visit the Official Nighlies thread at:

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/21871-rom-official-cyanogenmod-9-nightly-build-discussion/

Also visit the following forum for all sorts of topics on using Android on your TouchPad:

http://rootzwiki.com/forum/217-hp-touchpad/

You can also visit YouTube and watch a series of videos created by a fellow named Rev.Kyle. 
Great stuff. Look for them here:

http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLEB7088E3F2018862&feature=plcp

You will also find helpful videos created by Roland Deschain here:

https://www.youtube.com/user/RolandDeschain79/videos

P.S. I strongly suggest you make a nandroid backup of your new installation right now. First timers, one makes a nandroid backup 
using CWM. Boot to CWM, select "Backup and Restore" and select "Backup". It's a good idea to keep a copy of the backup file over on
your PC for safe keeping. That way if you loose everything on the TouchPad, you will always be able to restore that safety copy once you 
get the TouchPad up and running again.

Good Luck!


----------



## JohnA2u (Jan 9, 2013)

You said you waited 20 minutes. It may actually take longer than that before you see any activity on the Touchpad. Next time yo attempt the process run down to grocery store and pickup some milk while you wait. Maybe even browse through the magazines for a few minutes. I thought sure I had bricked the first one I did. I swear it took an hour before the Touchpad finally came to life and all those scrolling files started flashing across the Touchpad screen.
.


----------



## webforumsl (Mar 24, 2013)

nevertells said:


> When you plug in the TouchPad to the computer, do you hear a sound indicating the PC recognized the TP? While connected, if you go to device manager, to you see an entry for Palm Device, or something like that? Your cable may be good, but your devices are not communicating with each other. Obvious question, is the latest Java installed and active? There has been a lot of Java scares with people telling you to disable Java. Are you connecting your TouchPad to the PC in WebOS recovery mode by holding the volume up while you reboot the TouchPad? We need to know every step you took to identify the mistake you made.
> 
> Until you get this resolved, you will not be able to install CM10 either. Since you are using ACME3, even if you install CM9 first, it will be an easy upgrade to CM10.


When I plugged TP to PC, I did hear a sound. Checking the device manager also show "Palm Novacom (bootie)" installed. I have the latest Java installed. Java 7 update 17. I was connecting my TP to PC in WebOS recovery mode by holding the volume up while reboot, and I get the USB symbol. After that I connect the cable back to PC and executed the DOS command.

Steps I have taken:
1. Updated Java from Jave 6 to Java 7.
2. Download, extract the Novacom files. 
3. Run and install the UniversalNovacomInstaller-1.3 software onto my PC
4. Copied ACMEInstaller3 and ACMEUninstaller to the Palm, inc folder.
5. Downloaded CM9 package.
6. Extract the package and copy the cminstall folder to my TP Internal folder.
7. cminstall contains moboot_0.3.5, cm-9-20130324-NIGHTLY-tenderloin, CWM6_tenderloin-20121215, update-gapps-ics-20120429-signed
8. disconnect the USB cable from the PC
9. enter WebOS Recovery mode
10. Reconnect cable. Hears a sound from PC.
11. Run command novacom boot mem:// < ACMEInstaller3
12. Nothing changed on both DOS window (blinking cursor on next line) and TP screen (still showing USB symbol) for 20 minutes or more before I gave up and rebooted.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

webforumsl said:


> When I plugged TP to PC, I did hear a sound. Checking the device manager also show "Palm Novacom (bootie)" installed. I have the latest Java installed. Java 7 update 17. I was connecting my TP to PC in WebOS recovery mode by holding the volume up while reboot, and I get the USB symbol. After that I connect the cable back to PC and executed the DOS command.
> 
> Steps I have taken:
> 1. Updated Java from Jave 6 to Java 7.
> ...


Note, I got the bug to update the instructions and just finished updating the post.

First thing I notice is you say in #6, you extract the file. That nightly file should be left zipped and just copied to the cminstall folder.

What version of Windows are you running on this PC you are using? I have several computers, three running Win7 and one running WinXP. One of my Win7 machines and my TouchPads do not get along at all. So my suggestion would be if you have an alternate PC, move to it and set it up. Also when you download the universal novacom installer, get it from the link I provided. Just to be sure, go to java.com and run the check my PC to insure java is correctly installed. I would also try a different usb cable just to be sure the one you are using is not causing this communication problem. I know, you are getting all the right signs, but you've got to eliminate all possible causes no matter how remote they are. Otherwise, everything else looks right. And thank you for being through, it's extremely helpful.

Just thought I would ask, in step 11 you executed the novacom command, did you do that from the palm, inc folder?


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

webforumsl said:


> When I plugged TP to PC, I did hear a sound. Checking the device manager also show "Palm Novacom (bootie)" installed. I have the latest Java installed. Java 7 update 17. I was connecting my TP to PC in WebOS recovery mode by holding the volume up while reboot, and I get the USB symbol. After that I connect the cable back to PC and executed the DOS command.
> 
> Steps I have taken:
> 1. Updated Java from Jave 6 to Java 7.
> ...


7. Does the cminstall folder should contain 4.zip files? Its a common mistake made by first time installers.
11. Are you running all the previous dos commands too?

*cd\*[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] (enter)[/background]

*cd program files*[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] (enter)[/background]

*cd palm, inc*[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] (enter)[/background]

*novacom.exe boot mem:// < ACMEInstaller3 *[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] (enter)[/background]


----------



## webforumsl (Mar 24, 2013)

THANK YOU ALL for all the help rendered in troubleshooting my problem. I got another PC as suggested by Nevertells , this one also running Windows XP (just as the first) and went through the whole instructions exactly as I did on the first PC. And this time, it just started rolling text off the TP as expected. I do not know what was the issue on the first PC. In any case I'm happy that I finally got it working after spending hours on this.

Really appreciate all the help.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

webforumsl said:


> THANK YOU ALL for all the help rendered in troubleshooting my problem. I got another PC as suggested by Nevertells , this one also running Windows XP (just as the first) and went through the whole instructions exactly as I did on the first PC. And this time, it just started rolling text off the TP as expected. I do not know what was the issue on the first PC. In any case I'm happy that I finally got it working after spending hours on this.
> 
> Really appreciate all the help.


I suspect you have a corrupted Java install. You could try uninstalling Java and installing it again. Good to know you got it working.


----------



## webforumsl (Mar 24, 2013)

Although I has successfully installed CM9 but I realized later after I have installed numerous apps, that CWM6 is not on the boot menu. I assume that it wasn't installed during the initial install. I wonder if it is because I removed the "update-" from the front of the CWM6 zip file name according to your note you made:

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Note: With the release of ACMEInstaller3, the requirement to add the word "update" to the beginning of the[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]file name changed. Now, one only needs to add "update" without the quotes to the gapps file.[/background]

I understood that as only gapps file need the "update" while the other 3 files do not. Have I misunderstood the instruction? If I did misunderstand, is there a way to install CWM6 independently or do I have to reinstall CM9 from the beginning? Just that I have installed quite a number of apps that I dread to think I have to reinstall them all over again. I do not see any backup feature anyway to do a backup of my apps.

Thank you in advance for any suggestion and instructions for this noob.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

webforumsl said:


> Although I has successfully installed CM9 but I realized later after I have installed numerous apps, that CWM6 is not on the boot menu. I assume that it wasn't installed during the initial install. I wonder if it is because I removed the "update-" from the front of the CWM6 zip file name according to your note you made:
> 
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Note: With the release of ACMEInstaller3, the requirement to add the word "update" to the beginning of the[/background]
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]file name changed. Now, one only needs to add "update" without the quotes to the gapps file.[/background]
> ...


To the best of my knowledge, only the gapps file needs "update". However, to get cwm6 installed, if it is still in the cminstall folder, just add update to it and run ACME3 again. ACME3 deletes successfully installed files. I have not had anyone else report having a problem.


----------



## webforumsl (Mar 24, 2013)

nevertells said:


> To the best of my knowledge, only the gapps file needs "update". However, to get cwm6 installed, if it is still in the cminstall folder, just add update to it and run ACME3 again. ACME3 deletes successfully installed files. I have not had anyone else report having a problem.


Thank you for your quick response. I still have my CWM6 file in my cminstall folder and I renamed it with a "update-" in front of the file name and ran ACME3 again. Everything went went as you said. I now have my CWM6. Thanks for the help.


----------

